
Grocery-Delivery Startup Instacart(YC) Cuts Pay for Couriers - lladnar
http://www.wsj.com/articles/grocery-delivery-startup-instacartcuts-pay-for-couriers-1457715105
======
redlollipop
I'm not sure how Instacart plans to retain quality shoppers and couriers after
this type of dramatic pay-cut.

------
Johnnybe
Piece of shit paywall. Please cut and paste text here.

